# dont make fun



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

But u guys dont understand, my beautiful dempseys never come out like this with the light on so I had to take these with my lil point and shoot, and not my nice rebel xti... uch, but the color is stupendous so focus on that! lol Ias for me I will wait them out some more... She is my 9 year old dempsey and he is her 6 yr old mate!
enjoy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous pair man. love their colour

thanks for sharing


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

HAVE YOU TRIED LAYING OFF THE DRINK ? HA HA

ONLY JOKING...GREAT FISH


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

theres another party to blame, the girl I was with that night didnt like me not paying attention to her, so she was also shaking me when attempting to photo! I got her back later that night tho!







it stinx tho since they so hard to photo during day

but thanx for the compliments, they really are sexy, and I make fun of customers at the lfs who assume only SW has colorful fish... I got some one to set up an african tank instead of SW this last weekend


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

women know your place.......fish dont moan,argue or leave you and take everything.....simples, fish are better than women

god !! im about to get a bashing


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

hey I agree, but at the same time, woman do some things fish dont... hahha u just got to keep them in check!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

True...fish cant cook and do the ironing but what they can do is put a smile on your face.

ps i do love my girlfriend really....big time


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Got some nice patterns on them JD's....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

definately! thanx for compliments.. they are my babies!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

alan said:


> True...*fish cant cook and do the ironing but what they can do is put a smile on your face.*
> 
> ps i do love my girlfriend really....big time


yup fish do put a smile on your face. they may not be ableto cook but they do make a nice tasty dish when your fry them.

and redbellyman, what do you think sucker fish are for?









i disgust myself sometimes :laugh:


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ya the pics may be blurred..but it doesn't take a genius to figure out you've got a beautiful pair there!!!!
I hope the pattern on my GT comes out that nice, it's really similar.

Hella nice fish man!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Ya the pics may be blurred..but it doesn't take a genius to figure out you've got a beautiful pair there!!!!
> I hope the pattern on my GT comes out that nice, it's really similar.
> 
> Hella nice fish man!


thanx, and yes trigg u r disgusting! lol plecos are poop machines... nasty!







lol


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful fish Sir







regardless of the picture quality.


----------

